# Lyft girl gave me bad rating for letting her eat in my car



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Unbelievable. I even laughed out loud when I read this. She begged me to eat in my car and I said ok just be careful and she laughed and said no problem. She ate loudly in my car. And I wake up learning that I got a bad rating for telling her to not spill anything instead of saying no. You can't win sometimes. I attached her comment. She Said we're not 5 year olds


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

yeah next time rate them 1 star and report them before they report u. anytime i have any problem little or big, i 1-star them and report before they can retaliate against me. even if i have to lie on the report


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I see someones been mansplaining again


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Many Lyft riders are kinda problematic. I got in 4 and below ratings feedback “Good guy”. WTF.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> I see someones been mansplaining again


I'm gonna ask you to explain that.


----------



## spaceship (Nov 12, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Many Lyft riders are kinda problematic. I got in 4 and below ratings feedback "Good guy". WTF.


i got a 5 star and it said "weird dude"


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> yeah next time rate them 1 star and report them before they report u. anytime i have any problem little or big, i 1-star them and report before they can retaliate against me. even if i have to lie on the report


After reading some of the problems drivers run into on this forum, I'm leaning towards that. Even canceling the ride before it starts


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> After reading some of the problems drivers run into on this forum, I'm leaning towards that. Even canceling the ride before it starts


other than eating, most other pax problems don't come until you are mid-way into the trip. lol. too late to cancel, but you can still cancel and kick them out for your own "safety" but run the risk of them damaging your car especially if it is a drunk dbag dude


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> other than eating, most other pax problems don't come until you are mid-way into the trip. lol. too late to cancel, but you can still cancel and kick them out for your own "safety" but run the risk of them damaging your car especially if it is a drunk dbag dude


Yeah, was rushed when I wrote that. *Any (no matter how minor I feet it is) problems that start before the ride (e.g. rider wanting to be picked up in red zone).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

spaceship said:


> i got a 5 star and it said "weird dude"


If the pax was from Portland or Austin, they meant it as a compliment.


----------

